# Screen advice for small media room with flexible viewing distance



## PPCFlyer (Feb 22, 2013)

We are buying a new house and it has an 10.5 X 13 office that I plan to use for a small media/theater room. I will have complete light control in the room and will be used for TV, movies and music. I can set my 3 seat theater couch at any distance I want, but probably in the 7-10 foot range. Using the screen size calculators, it has put me in a video source conundrum ranging from 65" Plasma, 75" or 80" LED (90" is too expensive), or 90"-100" screen with a projector. I'm currently leaning towards either an Epson 5030UB, JVC X35 or something in the $2500-$3500 range. My primary question for this post is I'm looking for a little validation that a projector is the best route for this room, or should I just move the couch a couple feet closer and get a TV. I currently have a 58" Samsung Plasma that has served me well, and if they made an affordable model over 70" I wouldn't be having such a hard time deciding. I have no ownership experience with a projector. Any input from anyone with a similarly sized room or viewing distance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Kendall


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I think you would be well served with a projection system. I have dual Panasonic AE2000 projectors (passive 3D system) in a room with about a 12 foot screen distance (91 inch diagonal screen). I use a DaLite pull down 16:9 High Power screen (for 2D) and get great results. I believe the Panasonic AE8000 is the current offering from Panny, and is well worth a look. It has high brightness, lens shift, excellent color reproduction, screen door effect reduction, and full HD 3D if you're interested in 3D. Plasma and LED TVs are limited in size as you mentioned. The large screen size that a projector allows just can't be overrated when it comes to home theater. Another added advantage is that you can easily transport a projector if you desire, and show a movie at another location - not something you can do with a large screen television.


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 28, 2013)

Kendall,
Consider looking into the Epson 6020 as the image is quality is fantastic and the cost is down as they just introduced the 6030. , the first time folks coming over that never seen it before think it's a huge plasma screen. Anyway, I have one with no regrets and hitting a 142" screen @ 16' so a smaller screen at a closed distance will be as good if not better. Here is a shot of a image taken off my DirecTV HR44 from about 25' from the screen:



Good luck with whatever decision you select!

Dave


----------

